# Fuente SMPS para amplificador Valvular



## arturoedain (Feb 14, 2018)

Señores, alguien se ha planteado construir un amplificador Valvular con una fuente SMPS? ademas que tan necesario seria el choke bajo estas condiciones? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2018)

El choque entonces sería un toroide de polvo de hierro cómo los de las salidas de fuente de PC


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2018)

Si te formulas tal pregunta(sobre el choque)es porque nunca te has informado porque motivo los equipos valvulares llevaban un filtro PI, recorda que cuando se empezo con los tubos no había nada en silicio, absolutamente nada.
De todas maneras las fuentes conmutadas suelen dejar un residuo de la conmutación que habría que eliminar.............


----------



## arturoedain (Feb 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El choque entonces sería un toroide de polvo de hierro cómo los de las salidas de fuente de PC



Gracias por contestar!, de hecho arme la fuente de Mnicolau, y quedo a la primera, la de 800w, junto con el UCD de EJTagle que tambien es una maravilla! ademas de estudiar bien tu tutorial de modificacion de Fuentes !
Ahora tengo ganas de experimentar un poco con los valvulares, y si me ahorro el transformador de entrada pues mucho mejor ,(Aparte de caros por el peso)y mejor dejo los nucleos que tengo para los Trafos de Salida.

Aun me estoy documentando para el embobinado de estos y tambn en la cuestion del CHOKE, que necesito armar uno para un VOX AC50 que ya tengo, si alguien tuviera alguna informacion sobre el calculo y embobinado de este y del transformador de salida se lo agradecere!

En cuanto a el CHOKE tengo entendido que es dificil medir su inductancia, la cual va cayendo conforme aumenta la carga? o solo cae al saturarse? el CHOKE que lleva este amplificador es de 8Henry 100ma



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Si te formulas tal pregunta(sobre el choque)es porque nunca te has informado...



No soy experto en el tema pero si he estado investigando, igual seguire buscando informacion!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2018)

En la web y aca en el foro hay información sobrada sobre ese tema, también de como se bobinan los transformadores de salida(es bastante engorroso)
Utiliza el buscador del foro o busca con google


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2018)

Armale a ese amplificador un preamplificador  con una sola lámpara alimentada a 12 V


----------



## arturoedain (Feb 15, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Armale a ese amplificador un preamplificador  con una sola lámpara alimentada a 12 V



Un pre valvular para el UCD? en algun momento hare la prueba con alguno de estos: 
https://www.guitarristas.info/foros/mesa-booguie-valvulas-diy-clon-preamp-sin-ruido-22/290949#post2253818

Por ahora lo tengo funcionando con el PRE de bajo que posteo Ricardo Deni, y me gusta mucho como suena! 

En cuanto a los valvulares, por ahora me voy a concentrar en embobinar el CHOKE para este VOX, si he estado investigando pero aun tengo mis dudas, encontre algunas formulas aqui tambn de Hazzard_1998, solo me faltan los criterios de seleccion para el nucleo, seguire buscando!


----------

